# Aaaagrh! Apple Support (again)



## voice- (Dec 1, 2003)

Five weeks ago I recieved my PowerBook G4 15", excellent hardware, even if it arrived much later than I was told at the time I ordered (see sig for specs)
Three weeks ago I got the "yelllow spots" problem. Great! The Apple Support guys first denied it, said he never heard of the problem. I told him he had heard of the problem, he confirmed it as a common problem not 30 seconds later and said he'd take it in for repair.
After 2 weeks of arguing with the delivery companies (who hired each other to do the job) I finally shipped it off...
Now, half an hour ago I got it back, quick service on mich say. If only everything went as quickly...or should it?

Now there's a relatively deep scratch in the screen to the lower far right, it wasn't there before. Also, I marvel at their operation of REMOVING my illuminated keyboard. Dammit, I paid extra for that, now they are taking it away?

On the bill which came with the Mac on return there was a phonenumber, a non-existant one at that. So I tried calling the old number, only to not get any reply.

Dammit, when I send something to get it REPAIRED I expect it back in better condition than it was sent. Incompetence at its best...

So like the guys not getting their iPods fixed, I have to resort to spreading negative publicity about Apple, it seems to be the only way to get these people to listen.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Dec 1, 2003)

wow... i hear apple support sucks... send it to compUSA or something


----------



## voice- (Dec 1, 2003)

Sure, you find me a CompUSA store in Norway which'll replace the screen Apple has damaged and the keyboard they stole, and I'll be more than happy to take it there...


----------



## UNIX X11 (Dec 1, 2003)

umm... grr


----------



## fryke (Dec 2, 2003)

That's why I don't like sending stuff back by mail. I like going to the store, actually. Picking up my 'repaired' hardware, I'm testing it _there_, on the spot. And if something's still wrong, I make them do it right _then_.

Well... That said, this iBook had a heavy start. I mail-ordered it (which I usually don't). It came, was fine, but after a short while started to snap. It just went into sleep-mode. And wouldn't wake up after that. Even with power connected. Sent it back - and had a new one two days later. Now THAT was a service I liked.  But then... This time, with a NEW iBook, the problem was different. Sometimes, it would just shutdown. Totally. Something about the battery, you'd think, but it'd also happen when connected to power.

Well... The third iBook, then, was perfect. It was only sad that it took Apple three iBooks to make me happy. ;-)

Well... I'd try to solve your problems with the hardware and shout a bit about it. You might gonna get some extra service, even.


----------



## voice- (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeah, they are sending a car to pick it up, unfortunately, since Apple hires some company which hires a local company to do the job, I have absolutely no idea when they come by...not even which DAY...


----------



## tobiko (Mar 22, 2004)

Wow i am really suprised you had such bad support.  Apple has been great for me i am in the US and on the east coast it takes them about 3 or 4 days for me to get my computer off and get it back.


----------



## voice- (Mar 26, 2004)

My powerbook has been gone for 3 weeks today, and Apple doesn't know where it is, but they do say it's gonna take another week...


----------



## powermac (Mar 26, 2004)

Take pictures of the computer before they pick it up. I would call Apple and explain that the company has ruined your keyboard and scratched your screen. Remember if you are under the 90 days, ask for a refund or totally new PB. I have always had a great experience with Apple Customer Care.


----------



## voice- (Mar 26, 2004)

Just got it back. Calling Apple Support AGAIN, as I type. They replaced my Norwegian keyboard with an English one...
Okay, they decided they need even more time, they will call me on Monday and tell me what they suggest we do (I guess they are as happy about taking it back as I am sending it back...)
I'll, of course, post the result here


----------



## drunkmac (Mar 26, 2004)

Apple support used to be good. now it blows


----------



## voice- (Mar 26, 2004)

Testing the light in the keyboard now...there's no light in the "a" and "/" key...
I do hope his solution on Monday involves giving me a complete refund...


----------



## voice- (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, since my last post, I've also made note of a scary thing. It seems something's wrong with the charging. While the Mac is pluged in, I get shocked if I touch it. This is not a problem when it runs on battery, but it scares the crap out of me to touch it when it's charging...

I've contacted AppleSupport again, last wednsday (they failed to call me on the monday), and this guy was effective. I gave him a few days to get back to me. He called me friday, and gave me a fax number to send the reciets to.
(In an age where I get the reciets on e-mail, I still need to print them and FAX it to them...how many people have fax machines?)

I've now sent all they have requested, and told the guy that I'd prefer to have to money back. (how quick they are will determine wether I'm getting an iBook, or I'm just giving up on Apple)

I hope they call me soon to tell me they have put the money on my account and that a box is on the way for me to send the Mac in...


----------



## voice- (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, I've faxed the stuff over a before easter, and I called them yesterday to ask what they had concluded. I am to call back Monday, they will put me over to AppleStore and they will arrange the refund.
What's more, I need a new laptop somewhat fast and seeing as how Apple cannot be fast, I've ordered a Whitebox CL1557, Centrino 1,6GHz laptop instead. It doesn't have lights in the keyboard, but then again, they never told me I would have...hopefully it'll arrive next week...

Too bad, Apple, you've just lost a customer.


----------



## voice- (Apr 20, 2004)

Wheee...I called yesterday to arrange the refund, and they have had a change of hearts. They will only replace it, not cancel the purchase and they have checked with our laws to ensure they are legally allowed to do it. I said I'd check the laws myself before accepting, and I have. I even got Forbrukerrådet, an organization with experts on laws and the rights of consumers, into this. They replied today with a few interesting things, such as laws saying Apple has spent their chances at repairing, and I now can demand a full refund.
So then, with these laws and the big boys at my back, I may have to fight Apple for my money. It's a true shame it had to come to this, I used to be a priest of the religion of Macintosh...


----------



## Randman (Apr 20, 2004)

Have you tried contacting Apple directly in California? The main headquarters? For what your problem has been, I would do so and bypass the middlemen in your country and see if you get better satisfaction, either a refund or something else. Heck, they should offer one of the new PBs for your troubles.


----------



## callieX (Apr 21, 2004)

I have to agree tha mac support has alot to be desired. I have been a mac user since 1986.  I have owned 6 macs over that time and the original iPod.  I had two new wallstreet laptops catch on fire days after I received them and had to go through hell with Apple to get satisfaction.(It was a diode problem). I also had a problem with the original iPod that I finally gave fighting about.


----------



## Lycander (Apr 21, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> Have you tried contacting Apple directly in California? The main headquarters? For what your problem has been, I would do so and bypass the middlemen in your country and see if you get better satisfaction, either a refund or something else. Heck, they should offer one of the new PBs for your troubles.


The phone bill for the international call alone will be enough to buy him that new laptop hehehe


----------



## voice- (May 5, 2004)

Got my dad on the case. He's not an expert, but he knows how to tune out his polite side...they offered the replacement again when he called (several times too), and he kept replying with quotes of the laws saying otherwise...they have now sent the case on to Apple Ireland (the european headquarters), but have yet to respond.

Phonecall ended something like this:
-It was nice talking to you
-I don't believe you for one second, cause I don't feel a BIT nice...


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

What's wrong with the Powerbook replacement? If you get a brand-spanking-new computer, there should be no more problems, right...?
You keep hearing horror stories like this about Apple, but honestly, those are not the norm, you don't hear about all the millions of people who don't have trouble. I've had three Apple products in the 'new age' and not one of them has had a serious problem. Sure, the power adaptor on the iBook has given out three times now, but each time I had a new one less than 12 hours after I told them about it.

If I were you I'd try the replacement; it'll probably turn out great. If it doesn't work then, maybe you should raise a fuss about getting a refund, but honestly, why not let Apple at least try first?


----------



## voice- (May 6, 2004)

What's wrong with an Apple replacement:
I've had my PowerBook a VERY short time since I ordered. It then cost quite a bit of money, now even less money would get me a 25% faster Mac. If they had offered an upgrade as compensation, I'd concider it. Also, I WAS planning to buy a Mac (maybe iBook) for the money once it was refunded. BTW, as mentioned, they are obligated by law to give a refund.

After arguing for this amount of time with them, I no longer want anything to do with this company. It's sad, because I still think OS X is an excellent OS, and Mac is a great platform...

Anywho, we finally got to a guy who said we'd GET the refund, so I guess I'll have it some day...


----------



## dlloyd (May 6, 2004)

Hmmm, still makes me sad that you're being so 'hard-headed' to them; if you asked, maybe they'd give you an upgrade


----------



## voice- (May 6, 2004)

Believe me, this hard-headedness wasn't a part of me when I ordered the Mac. I just got somewhat angry at them for lieing* to me and failing to actually check that the Mac was OK before sending it back from repair (make a person use it for 15 minutes, and he'll see all the things I saw within 5 minutes of opening the box).

*They have claimed problems were unknown, then admitted them to be well-known, and they were as bold as to tell me they could give me a replacement instead of a refund, then told me the law that stated this. When I checked, it actually said if something's wrong I'm entiteled to a replacement, and that they could choose to repair instead. If repair fails, I can choose wether to get some money back, or to get a full refund while they get the product back.


----------



## dlloyd (May 6, 2004)

Well, perhaps the laws they are used to dealing with (ie, U.S. laws) are different. I'm not saying that's an excuse, but I'm saying it could be a reason.
Did you get Applecare? It's silly that you have to pay $300 to get good support, but from all I've heard, if you do have Applecare, it's very good indeed.
And I still think you should ask for an upgrade-replacement; Apple is usually very good.


----------



## voice- (May 6, 2004)

No, I never got AppleCare. Too expensive. I thought about getting it when a year had almost passed...
And the law they referred to was Forbrukerkjøpsloven, it's a Norwegian law...

Maybe I was being too tough on them, but I still got shitty support.
In comparison, the company I ordered my PC laptop from had a delivery shortage. They instantly offered to give me a free upgrade. Here's how to make happy (returning) customers...


----------

